# 2004 World Series



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

Man Sox are really giving away the game with their errors...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2004)

So much for the World series being famous for the low scoring games.....


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugly or not, a win is a win and I'll take it!!  
Go Sox!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2004)

Thank God they squeaked that one out.  As for the errors -- yes, they hurt, but IMO what killed the Sox was Tim Wakefield's four walks in the top of the fourth.  That opened the gate for the Cards; the rest was gravy.  Hopefully they got it out of their systems and can resume playing clean, tight ball like they had been through August, September, and the first two rounds of the playoffs.

Nick


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2004)

Any day we win with Wakefield starting has to be considered a huge success.  I love Wakefield.  But you (and he) just never know what you're going to get with him.  I don't begrudge him the walks, because it just as easily could have been four home runs.  Frankly, all I let myself hope for from one of his starts is a close game or a lead of any size when he leaves the game.  I was more worried about this game than I am for Game 4 with Lowe pitching in St. Louis with Ortiz and Bellhorn making up half the infield.

 Go Sox! 

(Manny, hoo boy....)


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm rooting for the Sox. Wakefield was extremely shaky.

Well Game 2 tomorrow. Hoping for another good one!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, but Bellhorn's at least passable (a damn sight better than Todd Walker was around the bag) and Ortiz isn't *too* much worse than Millar, which isn't necessarily saying much.  That said, having Millar on the bench as a PH could work out really well in St. Louis, particularly if they bring in a lefty to face Ortiz late in the game -- it gives them a decent bat to hit for Papi and upgrades the defense slightly, if, for some reason, you don't want to put Mientkiewicz in yet.

You're right about the home runs/walks thing with Wakefield, but I wasn't really worried about that with the wind blowing in from center at 20 MPH tonight.  It's a bad wind for a knuckleballer, apparently, but better in at 20 than out at 20.  

Nick


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 24, 2004)

You know, for all the talk about the Sox "giving the game away" and "squeaking by," at no point did the Cards have a lead. The only time the game was tied at the end of an inning (which is to say, tied after both teams had played equal outs) was the end of the sixth. Which is to say, that was the only time (aside from the start of the game) that the Red Sox didn't have the advantage -- if not a dominating performance, definitely a successful one.

Both teams made had their share of defensive misfortune, whether or not it could be scored an error. It was a windy night, a cold night, and if all of the slipping and sliding was any indication, it was a damp night as well. Both teams were playing with the fatigue of a hard-won seven-game LCS (the Cards had a slightly less deplenishing series, but then the Sox had an extra day of rest). With all that in mind, it makes perfect sense that the defense (in terms of pitching as well as fielding) should have had plenty of holes on both teams. Neither team really "screwed up," and neither team outperformed the  circumstances. The game came down to hitting, and the Red Sox were able to dig out more big hits than the Cardinals were.

Really, I don't look at this game as anything but a good sign for the Sox. The miracle-play of the ALCS wasn't on the field tonight (okay, maybe in the batter's box), and they were still able to get this win.

Just three more to go.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2004)

Three more and maybe my branding will be over....

Of course it will only take 4 more since they'll blow it somehow.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

You're right, but keeping it so close was making me think that they were going to really blow it. 

Still it's just one game. I'm an A's fan but I'm rooting for the Sox, just to get rid of that stupid curse.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2004)

I somewhat agree, Guilt Puppy.  It's always a good sign when you can win on the days you don't play well.  That said, they still need to play cleaner ball.  Regardless of conditions or fatigue, they still almost handed that sucker away, which should be more bothersome because of the fact the Cardinals couldn't build upon any momentum they gained.  They were lucky last night and need to play better -- you cannot give a good team four or five outs in an inning.  But, in the end, they won, and it counts the same as if they shut them out for 9.

Nick


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 24, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> you cannot give a good team four or five outs in an inning.




Huh?    Of course you can't -- the inning ends after the third one.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2004)

Not always, there are ways the inning is not over after three outs.....

Baseball is like the infield fly rule...hard to understand...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2004)

THere was a sign being held that said something like "I'm an idiot too" anyone know what that's in reference to?


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THere was a sign being held that said something like "I'm an idiot too" anyone know what that's in reference to?





Instead of "cowboy up" by Millar, he said that we are just a bunch of idiots who love to play or something to that effect.

4 errors....here we go again.  Hope they can hold on like last night.


----------



## ClashmoreDave (Oct 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THere was a sign being held that said something like "I'm an idiot too" anyone know what that's in reference to?



I believe Terry Francona, the Sox manager, called his guys a bunch of idiots, in one of those "I love these guys" sort of way.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

I was referring to the fact that when you make an error, it's like giving the team an extra out.  If there's a groundball to short with two outs and the SS bobbles it, allowing the runner to reach, the team batting gets a freebie -- they haven't earned it, as there should be three outs.  Instead, they get another chance -- a "fourth" out.  No, they don't literally get more than three outs, but it's damn close.

That said, you can literally have more than three strikeouts in an inning -- on a dropped third strike, the catcher needs to tag the runner or throw him out at first before he reaches the bag.  This, again, is essentially an error, however (usually scored as a passed ball, IIRC).

Nick


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2004)

It'll be funny if the Sox go up three games to zero and then the cardinals start winning.  

But I don't think that will happen, the Cardinals for some reason have been just insanely good at home and they should take game 3 at least.....


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't think a sweep is in the future for the Sox -- the Cards are too good at home.  Best case scenario, Sox take it in five.  More likely, the Sox take one game (game 4) in St. Louis, drop two, and then bring the series home and win it in game six.

Nick


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2004)

Best case? The best case is the Cards don't give up another run and crush the Sox no problem.


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice going Pedro. 3-0 up. Hope Lowe closes the deal tomorrow.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2004)

Me, too, although I still don't think it's likely.  Nice play by Ortiz there in the first to double up Suppan at third.  My heart skipped a beat for a moment, but he acquitted himself nicely.

Nick


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 27, 2004)

> although I still don't think it's likely




You don't?  I actually would be surprised if the Sox don't sweep.  They are making the Cards look bad, or at least like the over-rated team that they are.  Except for game 1, the Sox have completely shut them down.  I except Lowe to be fired up for tonight, as well as the rest of the Sox.  No way they let the Cards get back into the series.  Not this team.

SWEEP!!!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think the Cards are overrated.  They're a better offensive team than they've shown, although their hitters are in a terrible slump, they're an excellent defensive team, and they've got nothing to lose.  A lot of it depends on if any of their starting pitching decides to show up (on that level, I'll agree that they're overrated).  Look, it's possible that the Sox'll sweep, and I'd love for it to happen, but I'm a little bit wary of believing they'll actually do it.  I'm sure Lowe is fired up for tonight, but everytime I think of a team getting fired up, I think of Pete Carroll and the Pats back in '00 when he said his guys were "pumped and jacked," and it makes me scared.  

Nick


----------



## just__al (Oct 27, 2004)

GO SOX


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 27, 2004)

I agree with KL, the Cards aren't overrated. You don't have the best record in the majors with an overrated team. The Bosox are just shutting them down. Kinda nice to finally see them win, actually. I hope they pull it off.


----------



## mearls (Oct 27, 2004)

If the Sox win tonight, I have no idea what's going to happen to me. I've been completely unable to sleep well, my brain is at about 50% functional, and I'm as jittery as a coked up squirrel. This still feels like a dream.

I suspect that, after we burn Boston to the ground, we'll all move 10 miles to the west and start a new city called "Floston" with a new, cursed baseball team called the "Gred Sox". This town is ready to go insane.

If Charles Nelson Reilly appears over the city and vomits a plague of locusts to herald in the end times, I would not be surprised. I'm ready for anything!


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2004)

mearls said:
			
		

> If the Sox win tonight, I have no idea what's going to happen to me. I've been completely unable to sleep well, my brain is at about 50% functional, and I'm as jittery as a coked up squirrel. This still feels like a dream.
> 
> I suspect that, after we burn Boston to the ground, we'll all move 10 miles to the west and start a new city called "Floston" with a new, cursed baseball team called the "Gred Sox". This town is ready to go insane.




You could just move to Chicago...


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 28, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> You could just move to Chicago...



That's cold.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 28, 2004)

3-0 Red Sox in the bottom of 3rd.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 28, 2004)

Fox has cameras set up in bars for fan reations.  The bars that they have used seem to be in New York city.  What's up with that?!  Wouldn't you want to show a hometown location?  

Anyways........Sox are winning.  GO SOX!!


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 28, 2004)

Mayor Menino asked the bars to not have TV cameras in them; the thought being that mugging for the cameras by drunken fans encourages rioting and whatnot.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 28, 2004)

Bases loaded, no outs, and at the end of the inning.....no runs scored!  Sox, you guys are making me nervous.

Well Sox are still winning 3-0.  GO SOX!


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 28, 2004)

i think the cards getting out of that jam in the 8th is eerily reminiscent of the yanks not tacking on some runs in game 4 of the ALCS.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 28, 2004)

OK Sox fans........only 3 outs to go.


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 28, 2004)

Red Sox win the World Series....


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2004)

*And they did it!*


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, darn. We had the best record in the league, and...this


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 28, 2004)

THE RED SOX WIN!    

Crothian you may now remove the hat of shame.


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 28, 2004)

cats and dogs living together.

these are the end times.

its always sad when long time traditions come to an end, and i can never understand why any non red sox fan would actually want to see this.

this is a total travesty.

this is even worse than when the rangers won the stanley cup.

ugh

just give the cubs and white sox the trophy too so i can lose my lunch all over the place.


----------



## Vigilance (Oct 28, 2004)

The Curse is reversed!!!!!!!!

YEah baby!!!!!

Chuck (New England resident for 10 years)


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 28, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> this is a total travesty.
> 
> this is even worse than when the rangers won the stanley cup.




BWAH HA HA HA HA! Somebody's a Yankees fan.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet.    (I feel like I should be more verbose, but I'm too ing happy to really get at more nuanced expressions of emotion aside from "sweet" and "wooo!")

Nick


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, Sox win...so I've removed my Hat of Shame......


edit: grrr!!!  I change it and he changes it back......


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 28, 2004)

Your penance expires tomorrow morning. With 22.5K posts, you make a dandy billboard on which to express my happiness.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2004)

That's fine, I was actually going to put "Sox Win, can I please remove the hat of shame now, PC??" but I can't put that many letters in it.


----------



## MDSnowman (Oct 28, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Translation:

Oh My God, I never thought I would live to see this moment, but now that I have I wish it would last forever!!!!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

I woke my son up to watch this tonight.  "Charlie, tonight, someting is going to happen that hasn't happened since before you were born.  It hasn't happened since before I was born.  It hasn't happened since before your grandfather was born.  It hasn't even happened since before your great-grandfather was born.  The Red Sox are going to win the World Series!" And they did! (unlike when my father woke me up back in 1986).  And now that he back in bed, I'm going to sleep, a very , very happy Sox fan!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

The night of the Lunar Eclipse(visible down here, at least) and the Red Sox win it. The moon was orangy red...hmm...coincidence? I think not! The Sox fans were planning ahead!


----------



## mearls (Oct 28, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Wombat (Oct 28, 2004)

Congratulations, Boston!

Nice to see that curse gone    

And Fenway is still a nice park, no matter what other teams might say

Of course, I said the same about Candlestick and the Giants, so you can take that with a grain of salt, if you like


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

> The night of the Lunar Eclipse(visible down here, at least) and the Red Sox win it. The moon was orangy red...hmm...coincidence? I think not! The Sox fans were planning ahead!



Absolutely, A-M Guard.  Our plan's coming to fruition.  Lovecraft has Cthulhu in the South Seas, IIRC, but he was wrong.  Back Bay (and a damn good chunk of Boston, for that matter) is landfill -- Great Cthulhu's ready to bust out of Boston Harbor.  Just like stevelabny's said, it's the end of times (and y'all thought that was sour grapes).  

Ia Ia Red Sox F'taghn. 

Nick


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, Well...the curse has been *officially* ended, Piratecat is a happy Kitten... 

Now, we wait until next year, for who will claim the title again...

And yes, Crothian's punishment should be ended...please and _no more jokes about which boxes hit best. _


----------



## Demmero (Oct 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I woke my son up to watch this tonight.  "Charlie, tonight, someting is going to happen that hasn't happened since before you were born.  It hasn't happened since before I was born.  It hasn't happened since before your grandfather was born.  It hasn't even happened since before your great-grandfather was born.  The Red Sox are going to win the World Series!" And they did! (unlike when my father woke me up back in 1986).  And now that he back in bed, I'm going to sleep, a very , very happy Sox fan!




Heh.  With 2 outs in the ninth, the alarms started going off in the back of my mind.  My 79-yr.-old dad--who's watched just about every Sox game since he retired--decided for some reason to watch the game by himself in his bedroom instead of the living room as he'd done for most of the recent games.  I'd caught him nodding off a few times, and it suddenly occurred to me that maybe he was about to sleep through history.  I ran upstairs, knocked on the door, and went in.  Sure enough, that SOB was asleep in his rocking chair!!!

He gave a little start and then stirred, asking what was going on.  I told him that the Red Sox were about to win the World Series and then watched the final out with him.  I'm so happy that they won the World Series in his lifetime and that I made a successful Wisdom save to realize that the old coot was about to miss a moment he'd been waiting nearly 8 decades for  

P.S.  -  As of 2 AM, the city of Boston was still standing.  The rally on Friday is gonna be amazing....


----------



## Westwind (Oct 28, 2004)

I was 11 years old in 1986 when I learned what it meant to be a Red Sox fan.  I am overjoyed...ecstatic...thrilled....and a few other words I can't come up with at the moment.  My only regret is I moved out of New England for the first time in my life (not counting Europe) this summer so I couldn't watch the game in the Fens and party with the rest of the best damn city in America.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Red Sox win... not in my lifetime...*

the end of the world is nigh.


sell all your stocks and move to china.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 28, 2004)

my father-in-law was born in Massachusetts in 1920. he was a lifelong Red Sox fan until he died 3 and half years ago. he never got to see them win the World Series.

my brother-in-law (also a Sox's fan) called us last night after the game balling like a newborn. which of course got my wife started too...


edit: oops this post was supposed to be an edit for the one above.
i used to kid my BIA and FIA about the curse of the Bambino all the time. i guess the joke is on me. (considering i worked across the street from Camden Yards in Baltimore where the Babe spent his youth)


----------



## Laurel (Oct 28, 2004)

*not much but....*

Go Red Sox way to pull it off! It must have been crazy to be in Boston last night


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 28, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Well, Well...the curse has been *officially* ended, Piratecat is a happy Kitten...




PC is happy, but more importantly, PC's wife, who's been a Sox fan since she was old enough to watch the television and listen to the radio, is happy.  KidC's 86 year old grandmother, who's been waiting for this all her life is happy.  Everybody's happy.

Thank you, you crazy team of idiots, for making this possible!


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 28, 2004)

Next year I'm going to take October 27th off as a religious holiday.  With all the Red Sox fans at my lab, I may just get away with it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

There was a series??









1994.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn't realize that so many EnWorlders were Sox fans. Life is so good this morning, it hardly seems real.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 28, 2004)

> I didn't realize that so many EnWorlders were Sox fans




Well many of the members are in the Boston area, PirateCat included.  I could be wrong but I thought ENWorld sort of "originated" in the Boston.


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep, there's lots of us Sox fans/Bostonians here, though EN World didn't start here.

The victory last night was pretty damn sweet.  Though there was a lot of cheering last night things seem almost eerily quiet today.  It's as if it hasn't really sunk in to everyone that we actually pulled it off.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

Or folks are worn out.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2004)

well, i missed the whole series, but congrats to the Red Sox and their fans on an awesome playoff series and world series.  

now, here's hoping at least one of the Chicago teams can pull that off before i die of old age...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2004)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> PC is happy, but more importantly, PC's wife, who's been a Sox fan since she was old enough to watch the television and listen to the radio, is happy. KidC's 86 year old grandmother, who's been waiting for this all her life is happy. Everybody's happy.
> 
> Thank you, you crazy team of idiots, for making this possible!



Welllll dang!!! Hand out that spiked catnip, and lets' party!!!!

For the curse....I am not RS fan though, but that curse I have heard for years...like two decades.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2004)

It's nice to see the Sox have a win, but the3 was the most boring series I've seen.  The Red Sox always lead, the Cardinals could rarely do anything.....it just was not fun to watch from just a sports fan position.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2004)

True, but that's hardly the Red Sox's fault.    If the Sox hadn't won the Series, it wouldn't be a big deal -- the Cards didn't show up at all.

Nick


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 29, 2004)

> Yep, there's lots of us Sox fans/Bostonians here, though EN World didn't start here




But weren't some of its charter members from the area?  Like I said, I could be mistaken but I thought there was some connection.


----------

